# Austin musicians



## Dustyboy313 (May 26, 2021)

I'll be moving to Austin for a bit in August and am really trying to play music. I'm in my mid 20s and play bass. I've been in a few bands here in detroit and really enjoy punk and punk adjacent genres. I love the artsy fartsy side of punk

Let's make music and play show or just jam I am down for anything

Would be great to meet some like minded people in Austin. I grew up in austin and quickly moved away to detroit and have been here for the last 7 years .


----------

